# Recommendations On 2007 31rqs



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello. I've been lurking on this forum for a couple of days, ever since I found a 2007 31RQS being sold through a private party.

It is a beautiful trailer, and I am very interested in it, but I am not familar enough with the Outback brand to know if they are asking a fair price, or if there are issues that I need to watch out for before I buy.

As I said, it is a 2007 Sydney Edition 31RQS (built August '06). The current owner has added:
- electric tongue jack
- MaxAir vents (on all vents)
- slide topper (awning over slide)
- bank of 3 12V batteries hooked up to 1000W inverter

Trailer is located in Northern California

His asking price is ~$26K

Any input or feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Greg (folsom_five)


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

you can get a better deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Greg.









I know RV prices are higher on the west coast, so that may be a reasonable price. You might want to check out the NADA website for more information also. Clicky thingy


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Um, I'm don't want to mess up any deals that you may be working on, but I payed $19,500 for my 31RQS...brand new...from General RV last April. i would keep shopping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one of the top of the line Outbacks for sure.

One thing to check is the gas line back by the passenger side tires. We had just about every member with that trailer report a problem with a bolt being too close to the gas line and the bolt was wearing down the gas line. Very dangerous!!

As far as pricing is concerned, being on the West Coast, we have the privilege of paying the most for Outbacks. The problems comes for the shipping fees to get those monsters out here.

I think it is a bit high....perhaps $23k or $22 would make me interested. Remember, you have the luxury of time...it is winter and that Outback won't move as fast as if it was Spring or Summer.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome 
For 26k I'll buy one drive to pick it up at Lakeshore in MI and drive it out to you and drive back and I still might make a little dough. Really you can buy one for as cheap as $19,500 this time of year and get it delivered to you for about $1500.

Good Luck

John


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

folsom_five:

welcome aboard

i am willing to bet that this is the same trailer that has been listed on craigslist for quite some time now. 26k, no wonder. like others have stated shop around. also something to think about, the Pleasanton RV manufactures show will be here in the next couple of weeks. this is where we got our outback from.

again welcome & good luck.

darrel


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replys!

@Darrel- Yes, I'm sure it's the same one you saw on craigslist.

I also think the price is a little high, but NADA puts it in the ballpark of their asking price.
I do have the benefit of it being winter, and may be able to get a better price, but I also don't see any other 31rqs for sale in CA. Not sure that I really want to drive to the mid-west in the winter to pick up a trailer.









I will be taking a look at it again this weekend to see if I can get the price down a little.
If not, then I'll be looking for something else a little later (I don't need another TT until spring)

Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Folsom_Five....what will you be towing the 31RQS with?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Folsom_Five....what will you be towing the 31RQS with?


2003 Excursion 6.0L PSD


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Greg, the ~$1500 extra charge from Lakeshorerv will be a driver delivering it to you house.
I believe the delivery charge (don't quote me) is $1.50 -2.00 per loaded mile so mapquest your address to lakeshorerv.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is a link to a new Sydney 31RQS at Stiers in Bakersfield Ca. for $26,143

http://www.stiersrv.com/searchengine/Detai...+Bakersfield+RV

We are buying our 2nd trailer from them, I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

HuckZito said:


> Here is a link to a new Sydney 31RQS at Stiers in Bakersfield Ca. for $26,143
> 
> http://www.stiersrv.com/searchengine/Detai...+Bakersfield+RV
> 
> We are buying our 2nd trailer from them, I would recommend them to anyone.


Thanks. I will have to take a look at their site. I guess the benefit of buying new is the warranty.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

All of these suggestions are good. If you want to see what the 31RQS is going for and where check RVUSA.com. I found some pretty drastic differences in prices. You'll save yourself some money for sure.

Aside from that the 31RQS is a GREAT Camper. I know, I am biased but.....Nice! Rolling Suite!! And yes, a warranty is a nice thing to have....just in case!

Eric


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh Yea, I forgot to add that Keystone is offering a $1000 rebate on the 07's.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for your responses.

After looking at the 31rqs pricing across the United States, I have realized that prices seem to get better as I travel East... and being from California, I have plenty of "east" to go through.

I have decided to hold off on the purchase of the private party sale I found locally, and start looking outside of CA.

This will just give me a great excuse for another cross-country road trip.









I will continue to lurk on Outbackers.com and gather up as much info about these wonderful TTs. Hopefully I can even add my $0.02 on some other topics.

Greg (folsom_five)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Thank you to everyone for your responses.
> 
> After looking at the 31rqs pricing across the United States, I have realized that prices seem to get better as I travel East... and being from California, I have plenty of "east" to go through.
> 
> ...


sglady had hers for sale here a while back.....might want to PM her.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...68&hl=31rqs


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just did an online price check at Holman RV in Cincinnati, Ohio.
You can use their $19,451.00 price as a bargaining tool with a local dealer, or see what Holman's delivered price to your door would be...

Good luck!

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney 31RQS
Unit: 20737
MSRP Price: $28,740.00
Your discounted price: $19,451.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Just did an online price check at Holman RV in Cincinnati, Ohio.
> You can use their $19,451.00 price as a bargaining tool with a local dealer, or see what Holman's delivered price to your door would be...
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Thanks skippershe! 
My concern with having a TT delivered from an out-of-state dealer would be getting minor pre-delivery issues fixed (ie: something missing, dented, scratched, etc)

Does anyone here have experiences like that? Were there any delivery issues (not warranty related) that you had problems getting resolved?

Greg


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

folsom_five said:


> Thanks skippershe!
> My concern with having a TT delivered from an out-of-state dealer would be getting minor pre-delivery issues fixed (ie: something missing, dented, scratched, etc)
> 
> Does anyone here have experiences like that? Were there any delivery issues (not warranty related) that you had problems getting resolved?
> ...


I'd go to some local dealers and ask them point blank if they'll service a unit you buy somewhere else. Ask the service manager, not a salesperson. You have to be careful, but you should be able to get a feel for how much you'll be hung out to dry if you buy out-of-state.

I have a dealer near my work that basically refused to service my trailer last Spring when I was having trouble with the service dept. where I purchased. They were busy, didn't need the work, and were giving every available slot to their own customers.

The other thing you have to think about is what those annoyances are worth. If you're talking about saving $5,000 how many inconveniences could you put up with?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Thanks skippershe!
> My concern with having a TT delivered from an out-of-state dealer would be getting minor pre-delivery issues fixed (ie: something missing, dented, scratched, etc)
> 
> Does anyone here have experiences like that? Were there any delivery issues (not warranty related) that you had problems getting resolved?
> ...


I'd go to some local dealers and ask them point blank if they'll service a unit you buy somewhere else. Ask the service manager, not a salesperson. You have to be careful, but you should be able to get a feel for how much you'll be hung out to dry if you buy out-of-state.

I have a dealer near my work that basically refused to service my trailer last Spring when I was having trouble with the service dept. where I purchased. They were busy, didn't need the work, and were giving every available slot to their own customers.

The other thing you have to think about is what those annoyances are worth. If you're talking about saving $5,000 how many inconveniences could you put up with?
[/quote]

For $5,000...I'd put up with a lot of problems.

Try to find a mobile RV repair company. We have one in Portland and they are GREAT! The guy was very helpful...gave suggestions and was very professional. Best part...I didn't have to tow my Outback to a dealer and wait...and wait...and wait.

Here i the link for the Portland company...mabye you can find one like this in your area.
http://www.mobilervrepair.com/


----------

